# tiny little worms in brom water



## dylanserbin (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey,i got tiny little worm like things in my brom water. They are to small to focus on with my camera, but ill describe them. 

They are about 1/8" long and as thin as a hair. They are goldish brown and kinda just wiggle. thats all that is to them.. They are in my brom sitting in the water just squirming. Any idea what they could be?


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

Google Image Result for http://www.mosquitobarrier.com/images/larvae.jpg

if they look like that you have a problem.

heres a video since the way they swim/ wiggle give it away.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6chh-_5hAgg&feature=related

james


----------



## dylanserbin (Apr 11, 2009)

i dont know, ill wait till i can lok at them under my microscope. How are they harmful? How do i rid my tank of them?


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

if they look like those then they are mosquito larvae. they are predatory and willl eat tads. cant tell you how to get rid of them though.

if you can get a pic through the microscope i'm sure someone will have more advice. i only say mosquito larvae, btw, since you said they wiggle.

james


----------



## gillenws (Jul 13, 2009)

i've also seen some worms like this that just appear to be nematodes, but i'm sure someone on here with more experience will be able to give more guidance


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

i should have said that i too have nematodes that get in the water, but they are very thin, and white, and dont really wiggle. pics would help a lot.

james


----------



## gillenws (Jul 13, 2009)

i guess the diagnostic factor is the way they "wiggle." what i believe are nematodes in some of my broms wiggle, but more like a snake and slowly, while the mosquito larvae seem to have that spastic "dance" that's pathognomonic.


----------



## RecycledAgain (Oct 26, 2008)

You would be able to see the wiggle if it were mosquito larvae, they are big enough to observe with the naked eye.

That first link you provided James.. I'm still laughing..
Google Image Result for http://www.mosquitobarrier.com/images/larvae.jpg

Dan


----------



## rpmurphey (Mar 9, 2009)

this might help you out trying to determine what they are

Microscopy-UK full menu of microscopy and microscopes on the web

http://www.bugsurvey.nsw.gov.au/html/pdfs/detguide-a3.pdf


----------



## oscarfourd (Nov 14, 2009)

james67 said:


> i should have said that i too have nematodes that get in the water, but they are very thin, and white, and dont really wiggle. pics would help a lot.
> 
> james


eh, i think i have nematodes too, found them in the pool area. should i be alarmed? i googled it and seems like its parasitic. it may come with my amazon milk treefrog or it may come with the crickets.


----------



## ramseyedison (Nov 19, 2009)

Oh those nasty stuff looks great under a microscope.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

most nematodes are completely harmless to your frogs, and its really quite impossible to 
NOT get them in tanks. i was worried too when i first saw them but its ok. 

also, are you keeping milkys and darts together?

james


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

james67 said:


> most nematodes are completely harmless to your frogs, and its really quite impossible to
> NOT get them in tanks. i was worried too when i first saw them but its ok.


X2! They survive bleach, 2+hours of Co2, and microwaving for 30 secs. (don't ask about the microwave) 

Forget roaches after the apocalypse. The world will be owned by nematodes.


----------



## oscarfourd (Nov 14, 2009)

james67 said:


> most nematodes are completely harmless to your frogs, and its really quite impossible to
> NOT get them in tanks. i was worried too when i first saw them but its ok.
> 
> also, are you keeping milkys and darts together?
> ...


no no no, sorry i seem to be in the wrong forum. i am just keeping this one treefrog and thats already quite a handful for me. what can you say when you get a frog for birthday present? no matter. frogs are always welcome in my household. just caught me by surprise thats all. i am keeping him in a 12x12x18 right now. not sure it will be enough for him/her while fully grown. but one step at a time. am still googling frantically for information about frog keeping. oh look at me: thank you for the prompt response and all the great info provided by this forum


----------

